# Is a underground filtration....



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

I have a 125 gl. long and i am planing to get an underground filtration system for it is it possible to breed with a under ground filtration system, or will they get sucked up?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you might be more comfortable breeding in a bed, but your fish are safe to breed in a tank containing a UGF


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to breeding


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

An UGF is not powerful/efficient enough for a piranha tank: try canisters or a wet/dry filter...


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

What is a canister or a wet/dry filter, i just want something that i wont have to vaccum it out, and y wont the ugf be cool


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

If you want a tank that does not need to be vacumed as much, do what I did and leave it as a bare bottom tank. You still have to vacum, but not as often.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mpdt said:


> If you want a tank that does not need to be vacumed as much, do what I did and leave it as a bare bottom tank. You still have to vacum, but not as often.


 True, but how would reds be able to build a nest if no nesting material is available...


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

Undergravel filters are the safest way to filter a fry tank or a breeding tank. Just make sure you use the right size gravel. The common river sand about the size of this letter "O" is perfect.


----------

